

See How Much Time You Are Wasting With RescueTime - jmorin007
http://www.fastcompany.tv/video/see-how-much-tme-you-are-wasting-with-rescuetime?partner=techmeme

======
Xichekolas
Ironically I read the headline as:

"See how much time you are wasting by using RescueTime"

(Note: Nothing against RescueTime... just thought it was ironic.)

~~~
rantfoil
I have to say, RescueTime is so awesome that I find myself looking at it more
than I should. I probably should spend more time working and less time
checking my RescueTime stats. =)

------
tbeseda
Been using it for a couple weeks. I'd hate to show my boss the reports it has
generated ;) Very useful. Interesting data and some good visualization.

~~~
shawndrost
"I'd hate to show my boss the reports it has generated" -- Me too, but what if
that's a good idea that happens to clash with our established workplace myths?
I was thinking about the "measurement software" item on pg's list of things
they want to fund, and I think that anything that would enable measurement
would cause total chaos in any workplace I've been a part of.

------
mosburger
I use Linux at work, and I wish there were a Linux version that I could try
out. Sadly, I imagine @webwright & co. would be insane to waste any time
writing a desktop client for such a small market. Are there alternatives for
Linux?

~~~
alexfarran
I use this one <https://launchpad.net/rescuetime-linux-uploader>

~~~
mosburger
Thanks!!! I didn't know that existed!

------
christefano
Like most people, I'm a person with deadlines. RescueTime does a good job at
letting me confirm (or deny) how I think I'm spending my time. In other words,
RescueTime lets me know when I'm lying to myself.

------
altay
great interview, tony!

